# Relief At Last



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

After suffering from the cold, icy wind for years while plowing snow, when my left eye froze shut last year I decided THAT's IT !! and the search began for a cab for my tractor. I soon realized that what I wanted, I could not afford - and what I could afford was little more than scrap. The summer was spent looking and finding nothing and the first gusts of winter wind motivated me to build my own. I gathered many ideas from this site and others on the net and incorporated many of them into my own design (thank you for that). Long story short - the cab is done - it's not perfect but it's perfect for me. What a HUGE improvement - I can now plow in the worst of winter weather wearing shorts and a tee shirt if I so desire. Thought I'd pass along what I've done so others can use my ideas as I have used theirs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! Okay... Details bud! What did you buil it out of and what's the heater core from, as well as the cost of it all?


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

great looking job. looks good as any factory job ive ever saw


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

*Cab*



tractor beam said:


> Nicely done! Okay... Details bud! What did you buil it out of and what's the heater core from, as well as the cost of it all?


Thanks for the compliment. I built the canopy 3 years ago so it is not part of the cost this unit - I did the canopy for about $45.00. Now the cab - I used 1 1/4 steel angle to build 4 corner post and frame up the door and windows. (Used bedframes from Goodwill for the angle - $20.00). I filled in the frame openings by routing a 1/4" groove in 1X3 pine to make channels for the 1/4" plexiglass that I got from a local salvager - 5 pieces 30"X48" of which I used 4 - cost of plexiglass was $100.00. Built the wood frames and then cut and mounted the plexiglass in those frames which the mounted into the steel angle. Built the door and one hinged window the same way but had to scribe the door to the opening between the frame and the fender (used 1X6 for that as it required more width). Mitered the corners of all window frames and used 3" mending plates for the joints on the door. I cut up an old awning to make the tan colored irregular shaped pieces to flexibly fit the contours of the tractor. The heater is a Maradyne 4103-12 unit that I got locally. It is a new model that I chose as it has fully adjustable heat output and fan speeds. It is a 14,00btu unit and is more than adequate for this cab.
I got the heater thru a friend in the business at a great one time price ($100.00). I spent roughly $60.00 on lumber and hardware. I put 2 coats of primer on all steel and wood and will paint this thing when warm weather permits. INearf as I can figure, I'm out the door for around $285.00. I panleized this unit so that it will come off in 4 basic pieces and stor flat against the wall during warm weather.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! I love these stories. I'm still a bit hearty, but getting old by the minute. I see a cab in my future! Ideas a brewing!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thatd also work good in the summer with a RV AC unit on top- mow in comfort....


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

All that and no cup holder? Nice work!


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

*C u p h o l d e r ? ? ?*



GreenFlyer said:


> All that and no cup holder? Nice work!


Doggone it - now I have to start over.....

I have bigger worries than a cup holder - my wife wants to put curtains inside and a window mounted flower box outside......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome...Bye

Great job on that cab...


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dainbramaged said:


> Doggone it - now I have to start over.....
> 
> I have bigger worries than a cup holder - my wife wants to put curtains inside and a window mounted flower box outside......


Just make sure the curtains aren't "pink & frilly"! 

Nice job BTW! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Curtains in a tractor? Sounds like a lawntractor i got that was pinkish/purple a few years back ( that awful color is long gone- one of the first things i did before it ran was paint it)- scarey thing is the guy said it was his old race car's paint color..... 

This sorta goes in line what my wife and i settled on- she has control of any paint color, curtains, ect in the house- i have total control in my sheds.


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope everyone knows I was kidding about the curtains and window box ....
I am, however, going to follow thru on a cup holder - thanks for the tip.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

That cab actually looks factory made, great jpb.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

As for the cup holder, I made one out of PVC pipe a few years ago and its great for water bottles in summer.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

That's impressive, nice work!


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought I was registered....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Dainbramaged said:


> I thought I was registered....


You are, that appears in all of kau's posts, its in his signature..


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

NICE! Now, come build one for ME.....


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Good job, and very practical! Might want to consider adding a wiper motor and wiper to the front. Thanks for the pictures.Bye


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice looking for a DYI project. AC *IS* needed and how about the audio system?


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

I can tolerate the warmth of summer better than I can the cold of winter (thanks to chemo) and I really like being outside
so am not planning on A/Cm - in fact I plan on removing the cab and heater4 for storage when weather permits. Plus I have many trees to mow under and around and an enclosed cab would be a hindrance. The sound of the machinery when it's all working is all the music I need - but thanks for the input.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Dainbramaged said:


> Doggone it - now I have to start over.....
> 
> I have bigger worries than a cup holder - my wife wants to put curtains inside and a window mounted flower box outside......


 Not good.... shes taking your tractor....:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Not good.... shes taking your tractor....:dazed:


Before you know it, there'll be white doilles on the dash.......Oh boy.


----------



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

That is one SWEET lookin' cab! Nice job!


----------



## Dainbramaged (Jan 30, 2011)

*White Doilies ????????*

@ Tractor Beam - white doilies? Remind me to never let you talk to my wife.....


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Real nice job. If I lived where it was cold I would be coping your cab for sure.


----------

